# 2009 cheyenne



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi we seem to be getting a bit of rain water in through the garage door seals? Would anyone know if the actual door should have a seal in it as there is a groove but no seal? The gap around the door seems quite big?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the opening and the door edge please.


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Garage door*

Picture one of three


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Garage door*

Picture two of three


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Picture three of three*

Sorry couldn't fathom how to attach multiple pics on one post and I'm in the highlands and signal is bobbins!


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*Three of three*

Try again!


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

*And again*

I promise I haven't been drinking!!!!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My Arapaho locker doors are the same, no seal on the door, the seal on the openings keeps mine dry.

Terry


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Seems a heck of a big gap but I suppose there must be some reason for it? I will get in the garage at some point and get my missus to spray a mist of water round the door to see if I can narrow it down a bit


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also check that the locking levers are adjusted to compress the door onto the seals on the frame.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My Comanche has the same set up.

It may be worth putting a bead of clear sealant around the edge of the black rubber seal to make it a little more watertight.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Or supplement the existing seal with something like this.....

https://www.diy.com/departments/sto...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CM708qz1ntoCFcoC0wodMfAESA

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks pretty much like most locker door arrangements, I can see right out of two of mine, but no water gets in.


----------

